# Casting a thing of the past ?



## John S (Jun 12, 2008)

Or just easier to produce patterns for short runs?

Playing about today using Solid edge to get a .stl model of a hypothetical crankcase then move it into Vectric's Cut3D program to generate the code.

Direct link here but 5.6meg download

http://www.stevenson-engineers.co.uk/files/crankcase.wmv


----------

